# Questions about spring assist thumb flip lock blade knife



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

For years I have carried a S&W Extreme Ops ABS plastic handle drop point thumb flick open sideways thumb release lock knife that I clipped inside the back of my overalls above the hip snaps but lost it last week.

Today GF gave me a Remington brand model 30004 spring assist knife that in addition to the thumb flip post has a index finger spur on the blade that when pulled back on the spine of the handle flips the blade out about twice as fast as my old thumb flip knife.

She bought it at sporting goods store in Huntsville near where she works but I have some questions some here might be able to answer.

Does a spring assist thumb flip lock blade qualify as a switch blade? If it did, they couldn't sell it at a chain sporting goods store , could they?

My other question is with spring assist and that spur that becomes part of the finger guard is it safe to carry it clipped inside my overalls above the hip snaps?

It's a nice length drop point knife with matte black metal handle but if I risk doing a self appendectomy while driving if my seat belt gets snagged in the seat belt I will look for another thumb flick knife.

Your opinions.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dude what kind of commie heck hole you living in if you can't carry a switch blade?

just giving you a hard time they didn't legalize switch blades and de-weaponize all knives till Dec 2016 here in WI you can now carry a switch blade even in Madistan WI.

no spring assist isn't a switch blade even if it is nearly as fast , maybe faster in some cases it is a manual manipulation. 

I won't tell you my assisted opening knives never started to open in my pocket but they really don't have much force to open all the way typically.

it looks a lot like a Kershaw , if Kershaw isn't making it for Remington then it is a near copy of their design.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

also more than 3 years into automatic knives being fully legal in WI any store with any kind of knife selection is carrying one or more. price is about a hundred dollars yet which keeps me from buying one I mostly carry fixed blades the sheath fits right down the tool pocket in overalls and keeps it close at hand.

you might not believe this but no real issues there was a school stabbings but the boy used a BBQ fork to stab the school resource officer who then shot the boy.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification. Before the thumb spring thumb flick style became my favorite. 110 Buck was my folder of choice but I didn't like the spine butt lock release.

She paid $45 for it and knows I often wash my carry knife to help he do prep in the kitchen because it's usually the sharpest knife in her kitchen even though I sharpen her kitchen knives at least monthly, so I am glad to know it's as safe to carry as my old one was. I know she will be looking next time I pull KP for her.

Probably now that she gave me this one, if the old rule applies, I will most likely find my old one where I walk the dogs or somewhere in the house. If I

I remember when add on thumb flick clamps came out , legislators in a lot of states tried to make them illegal and now Buck and cheap copies are about the only nail groove or handle flip open spine butt hunting/tactical knives. Every thing else besides gentleman's pocket knives are the thumb flick.

Last I heard here, our state law prohibited folding knives with blades over 4 inches and if carrying a sheath knife there was some length restriction and it had to be worn on a belt in plain view. It may be different now.

We still have an 1800s law on the books that made carry of normal sized Bowie knives unless hunting illegal because the 11 inch long and 3/8 inch thick blade according to the 1800s drafted law "ensured anyone stabbed with one would die" and the logic of the tme was carrying a Bowie concealed in public was akin to premeditated murder or such.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I used to carry one of these back when they were still made in the USA.
https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SC...-sawcut-delrin-lockback-folder-leather-sheath

no thumb flick , thumb nail only but the blade stuck out far enough I could reach into the sheath or my pocket and come out with it so fast with a 2 finger grip on the blade and the brass was heavy enough that with a flick of my wrist it was open and the grip had almost come into my palm. this was in the 90s at the time there was a guy making a sheath for the buck 110 folders you put the knife in part way pressed the lock back and folded it over , it fit in the sheath on the belt about 3/4 folded to keep a low profile but when you pulled the handle the blade was pulled open and it was as fast as drawing a fixed blade.

looks like your Alabama knife law changed recently 2017 or 2018.

of course Bowie knives are still Illegal some people just can't give that up and they have a horrible definition of bowie knife that would make an actual Bowie knife legal if you sharpened the back for a few inches as double edged knives are legal in any size.
politicians say the dumbest things. 
http://www.knifetrust.com/alabama-knife-laws/

that said a knife that fits in a pocket also looks to be exempt from the Bowie knife law.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Here in Texas, anything goes. Buck is now doing a switchblade version of the 110.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Anything goes here too. I recently purchased a couple switch blades at the gun and knife show.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

as of Dec 2016 anything goes here also there was a big push by knife folks to get knives legalized and the mess of crazy restrictive laws that varied from city to city.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GCP,
I think your right about it being made by Kershaw to carry the Remington name. My neighbor has a all gray stainless Kershaw exactly like this one body wise. Only difference is the black coated handle and belt clip and Remington branding on mine.

Sure enough today while walking my dogs on their leads to visit with the horse next door who thinks she is a big dog at the back fence and keep them out of the rain flooded areas, on the way back while looking for decent sized wild onions to pick for dinner, I found my 15 year old lock blade laying wet but not rusted in the yard.

I brought it in, sprayed it with WD40 to dry it out , oiled and cleaned it , sharpened it and put it in my fishing tackle box for now.

I ain't the brightest bulb on the tree, but bright enough to know she bought me a good knife and I better tote and use it to sty on her good side.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My pocket knife is one of the Kershaw onion knives..I think a scallion.
I like it, easy to open and stays sharp for a while.
I have a Kershaw "OSO Sweet", and the blade on that one chipped kinda easy in my opinion.
I do tend to use knives for scrapers and crowbars sometimes though. 
Also have a couple smaller ones, I think one might be a "Cinder"


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Never knew Switch blades were a problem.
Of course when you are carrying a machete and a 12 inch dagger The subject doesn’t seem to come up.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> My pocket knife is one of the Kershaw onion knives.


I like Kershaw knives a lot.
I think they are the best you can get for the price you pay.
I have a Black Horse and a Black Colt that have disassembled many deer, and a larger fixed blade model that's good for lots of tasks.


----------

